# My first attempt at a Bangle



## gt64155 (Aug 14, 2012)

Greetings,

After seeing the picture that Bangleguy posted on the bangle that he turned, I knew that I just had to try one. After a false start, (my wife has larger hands than I thought) I ordered the correct size metal core and wood blank to go with it. These are bit bit different than turning a pen, but not real hard to do. I know the picture is really poor, but I borrowed a camera from a coworker and just set the thing on my desk. So far, I'm real happy with the results.


Bill


----------



## theidlemind (Aug 14, 2012)

I would be happy with the results too, nice job. 
I missed the whole metal core thread, I've never seen one like that.


----------



## Fishinbo (Aug 14, 2012)

Not bad for a first try at a bangle!  Looking real great.  This should make the wifey smile.


----------



## JohnU (Aug 14, 2012)

Looks great!  My wife seen the original post and I too have one to try.  I hope mine turns out as well as yours.


----------



## scotian12 (Aug 14, 2012)

John...I will be very interested in how you are going to get feathers on that     Darrell


----------



## BangleGuy (Aug 14, 2012)

Bill, that really looks nice!  What wood did you end up using on this one?  Most importantly, does the wife like it?


----------

